# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Symptomen van ijzertekort veroorzaken bloedarmoede

## FRANCOIS580

*Een ongezonde, té vette en calorierijke voeding is een van de belangrijkste oorzaken van ernstig ijzertekort. IJzer ondersteunt als mineraal heel wat belangrijke lichaamsfuncties, en is onmisbaar voor je gezondheid. Een tekort aan ijzer ligt dan ook aan de basis van belanghrijke aandoeningen waaronder bloedarmoede, een gebrek aan weerstand en hartfalen de belangrijkste zijn. Wat doet ijzer nu precies in je lichaam, en hoe kun je preventief ervoor zorgen dat je ijzer in balans blijft?*


*(Francois580)*


Heel wat lichaamsfuncties kunnen onmogelijk functioneren met een ernstig ijzertekort. Een tekort aan ijzer is gemakkelijk op te sporen via een eenvoudig bloedonderzoek. Bij zo'n bloedonderzoek zal de arts je concentratie aan ijzer en je ijzervoorraad nagaan. IJzer is één van de belangrijkste bouwstenen van je rode bloedcellen. Bij een tekort aan ijzer ontwikkel je bloedarmoede. Hoe groter je ijzertekort, hoe groter ook je tekort aan rode bloedcellen.


*Tekort aan zuurstof in je bloed*


Je rode bloedcellen zorgen voor het transport van zuurstof door je bloed. Door een gebrek aan ijzer, worden er dus te weinig van deze rode bloecellen aangemaakt, waardoor je bloed arm is aan zuurstof. Bij bloedarmoede kun je minder zware inspanningen leveren. Ondanks die minder zware inspanningen ben je vlug vermoeid, heb je hoofdpijn, krijg je het veel vlugger koud en zie je er erg bleekjes uit.


*Menstruatie en zwangerschap*


De belangrijkste oorzaak van ijzertekort is bloedverlies. Vooral vrouwen kampen regelmatig met ijzertekort door overvloedig menstrueren of na meerdere zwangerschappen in een relatief korte periode. Zo'n bloedverlies is gemakkelijk zélf vast te stellen, zodat je tijdig kunt ingrijpen.


*Onopvallend bloedverlies*


Het is anders gesteld met onopvallend en beperkt bloedverlies gedurende een langere periode. Dat is in de eerste plaats het geval bij een maagzweer, die geregeld een klein beetje kan bloeden. 



Een andere, en meestal onschuldige oorzaak van onopvallend bloedverlies zijn darmpoliepen en darmkanker. Om je concentratie aan ijzer op zijn gewenste pijl te *.../...*

Lees verder:

http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...roorzaken.html

----------


## Yv

Na de bevalling van mijn dochter heb ik veel bloed verloren. Ik viel steeds flauw als ik wilde opstaan. Gelukkig was ik nog in het ziekenhuis en daar kreeg ijzerpillen. Dit hielp enorm. Thuis heb ik veel biefstuk, brocoli en spinazie gegeten. Gelukkig heb ik verder geen last meer gehad van ijzertekort. Ik eet nog steeds veel spinazie en brocoli. Biefstuk is wat minder geworden, maar af en toe kan ik er enorm veel zin in hebben.

----------

